# Venice LA Inshore Trip



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

This report is full of greatness.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

coll report and pics looks like a good time


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

It was a great time...if only I could get my mind off fishing and back on the career so I can pay the $$$$ tab for this weekend of greatness! :-?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet report..no wonder you haven't sent me any lot or builder information. You have been too busy fishing! ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

kickass Jimmy!!!


----------



## Gheenoeman52 (2 mo ago)

Venice produces some of the nicest redfish you will find anywhere


----------

